# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Dog drugs

## finallyME

Anyone know of a drug I can buy over the counter for a dog?  I am looking for a pain killer.

Last Saturday night I had to take my dog in to the vet.  We thought she might have had bloat.  It turned out she didn't, and the vet just gave her a pain killer and sent us home, less $180.  My dog is fine now.  However, I was thinking, what if we weren't able to go to a vet for some reason.  I keep Advil and Tylenol for us, but I don't have anything for the dog.  Thanks for any help.

----------


## Rick

Why not ask your vet for some. Explain that you and the dog are often in the bush. I'm sure they will help you out.

----------


## nell67

The place I work for just started selling aspirin for dogs,I have never tried to give a dog an aspirin,I think I would talk to my vet before I tried it.

----------


## Winter

I give my pug aspirin. I just prechew it first.

----------


## BLEUXDOG

What ever you do DON'T GIVE THE DOG TYLENOL!!!!!! I had a newfoundland I used to give asprin buffered with Maalox. Straight asprin up sets their stomach.

----------


## finallyME

From a few websites online, they say no Advil or Tylenol, but aspirin with Maalox is good.  They also say that aspirin kills cats.  I also found a list of drugs that aren't over the counter for people.  I am going to try and see what the local farm store has.  I can buy antibiotics for animals there, maybe I can get pain killers.

----------


## Skinner

We have a Local ACE here and You Can Get Anything in line for Meds from cats goats,Lamb,Dogs and Everything in-Between Even Horses .

----------


## RCKCRWLER

ONE baby aspirin will also help.

----------


## tsitenha

Our previous dog (a rotweiler/sheppard mix) was suffering from artheritis and was barely able to get up and about. Our vet told us coated asperin and glucosomine would help. It sure did for the last 3 years he was walking even trtting and jumping like he was a puppy but time has an end for all of us, he died in my wife's arms, a better death I can't imagine.

----------


## rwc1969

I don't think animals dwell on pain the way we humans do, so I'm not sure how neccessary pain meds are for them. Certainly, it hurts us to see them suffer, and most likely that's why the meds are given, more for the owner than the pet. I suppose it would help them get up and about, like tsitenha described.

It would be intersting to find out if you can get narcotics for pets though, and avoid the legalities of human prescription writing.

----------


## vahtryn

I just ask my vet for prescriptions for the dog and buy them online.  My dog has some skin issues so I need cortisone to inject into her twice a year or so.  Works for me.  Back in San Francisco we lived down the street from a vet that owned cattle dogs so he just would grab scripts for me out of his practice and that's how my dog got her vaccines.

WIth this new move about to happen I'm gonna have to try to find a cool vet again.

----------


## letslearntogether47

> Our previous dog (a rotweiler/sheppard mix) was suffering from artheritis and was barely able to get up and about. Our vet told us coated asperin and glucosomine would help. It sure did for the last 3 years he was walking even trtting and jumping like he was a puppy but time has an end for all of us, he died in my wife's arms, a better death I can't imagine.


I am going through this now with our 13 yo. Rotti mix,she has lots of trouble getting up and needs help.
I have also heard coated asperin and glucosomine work well.I'm hoping our big girl will pass easily.

----------


## finallyME

As a follow up, I went to the local farm store in town, and they have an aspirin specifically for dogs.  Thanks for everyone's replies.

----------


## Darkevs

I rarely give 'pain killers' to myself or my animals. as we tend to think we are OK once the pain goes..........and it is then way too easy to overdo it and possible cause more problems.

now that said, we neeed to know what is causing the pain first.

Many digestive issues can be painful.so, if you relieve the issue the pain diminishes. For many digestive isuues.Slippery Elm Bark Powder works wonders.

BUT, if you suspect the issue is Bloat.....run, do not walk to the nearest Vet, bloat can turn into a life threatening issue in no time.

 great 'natural' substance for joint pain is MSM.

Hugz to All our animals!

----------


## KhonHd

I have used ASA for my dog in the past.  Amount goes by the weight of the dog.  This link has a good PDF on the subject http://www.adogslifetoronto.com/reso...ionfordogs.pdf

----------


## Rick

No animal (man included) should have to suffer pain today. There are more than enough wonder drugs to keep us comfortable while nature takes its course. Whatever that might be.

----------


## Darkevs

Pain lets you know you are still alive.   :Smile:   Old Bull rider saying.

I know what you mean though.

some pain must be alleviated if the patient cannot function at all without help.

I guess i am just one of those people who has a high pain tolerance.

But if my animals are in the kind of pain that is the result of say a broken limb.yes, they will get a pain med, of course. But if they just have an 'owie' from a cut or a sore muscle, no, I will not give them pain meds. I know of many animals that once their pain was relieved they quickly injured themselves further because they 'felt' just fine again after the pain meds kicked in.

----------


## jcullen24

Aspirin;
I have a dog with Hip Displasia.
We've had a lot of talks with our vet about pain management for dogs.
They can also have Hydrocodone prescribed by the vet! <-- Of course the vet gave a stern talking to my dog "No Sharing"!   :nurse:

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Walking Bear

Per my vet when my Lab mix had a slipped disk in his neck one 5 grain (325 mg) Aspirin(ASA)/Bufferin pill per 40 pound twice daily. I am not sure if it was the ASA or the cold lazer  treatment he had recieved that aided in his pain relief.

Also Randy Acker DVM's book Field Guide To Dog First Aid: EmergencyCare for the Outdoor Dog has the same instructions.  It also has other OTC preps one can use fo their K9 hiking buddy as well as how to deal with othe first aid isses like gun shots; heat and cold issues; injuries to ears, eyes and bleeding to name a few.

----------


## finallyME

That looks like a good book to get.

----------

